# Herping in Orange county



## savage tarantula (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey I live in orange county california, near dana point and laguna niguel. PLease let me know if there are cool herping spots near me, thanks!!


----------



## The Snark (Nov 5, 2017)

I've always found basilisks, Regulus Predatoreus, on the Laguna beaches, along with an assortment of lounge lizards. 

(sorry. overwhelming compulsion, you know?)


----------

